# Becoming a turner



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I picked up an older Jet mini lathe.

It looks like I have to pickup a chuck in order to turn bowls etc.

I see a number of chucks at Grizzly - I guess I'm looking for a 1 x 8 thread.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ralph I have three of the H6265 for my Jet midi lathe. It is 1 X 8. I bought three of them for what one of the name brand chucks cost. I will tell you this that the Vicmarc VM100 jaws will fit these. So I have 3 of these chucks with 3 different jaws. I have 3 of the H6267 for my big lathe with 3 different Vicmarc jaws on them. I hate changing jaws cause I am lazy and get tired of loosing those small screws in the sawdust. :lol: I also have the Vicmarc VM100 but found these Grizzly's are just as good and haven't had a dimes worth of problems. 2 of them have been thru the mill for 6 yrs and still going strong. My first chuck was the Grizzly G8784 and I wouldn't waste my money again. Don't like using tommy bars especially when mounting a bowl. Hope this helps.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Ralph I have three of the H6265 for my Jet midi lathe. It is 1 X 8. I bought three of them for what one of the name brand chucks cost. I will tell you this that the Vicmarc VM100 jaws will fit these. So I have 3 of these chucks with 3 different jaws. I have 3 of the H6267 for my big lathe with 3 different Vicmarc jaws on them. I hate changing jaws cause I am lazy and get tired of loosing those small screws in the sawdust. :lol: I also have the Vicmarc VM100 but found these Grizzly's are just as good and haven't had a dimes worth of problems. 2 of them have been thru the mill for 6 yrs and still going strong. My first chuck was the Grizzly G8784 and I wouldn't waste my money again. Don't like using tommy bars especially when mounting a bowl. Hope this helps.


You should sell me one of yours!!:sarcastic:


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

I see three and four jaw chucks. What is the advantage of three vs. four? four vs. three?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Not sure if you are talking about the 3 jaw chucks on the same page but the holding power is not as good as a 4 jaw. They may work for smaller or spindle projects but as for holding bowls and vases there is no way. The ones I mentioned I had are for woodturning. The others are mostly used it metal work but I do have 1 X 8 3 jaw I use and works pretty well for making mini birdhouses or finials but that is all I use it for. I just happened upon it at a garage sale.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Not sure if you are talking about the 3 jaw chucks on the same page but the holding power is not as good as a 4 jaw. They may work for smaller or spindle projects but as for holding bowls and vases there is no way. The ones I mentioned I had are for woodturning. The others are mostly used it metal work but I do have 1 X 8 3 jaw I use and works pretty well for making mini birdhouses or finials but that is all I use it for. I just happened upon it at a garage sale.


I was browsing through E-Bay. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Knothead47 (Feb 10, 2010)

American Association of Woodturners - Official Website
Great place for learning to turn, like the folks on the Router Forum!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

John is right and I totally forgot about that. Go to the AAW website and you can join. They have chapters throughout the US and you can join. You can learn and shorten the learning curve. Check out this page. Hope it works. Local Chapters - The American Association of Woodturners Put your state in and do a search. It shows several up in your area. Hope this helps.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks, guys!!


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*Arrived today*

My set of knives for turning pens arrived today.

Whoo Hoo.

Will see where this takes me.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Well if you are like me you will never look back.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*First item*

Simple pine thingy.

Wood shavings pour forth like a fountain.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

rwl7532 said:


> Simple pine thingy.
> 
> Wood shavings pour forth like a fountain.


_The bug has bitten........LOL - do you want to sell any routers.....LOL (just kidding)_


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is where it starts. lol


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Grizzly has this 4 jaw chuck:
H8049 6" 4-Jaw Wood Chuck - 1" x 8 TPI

Bernie, you have one similar to this:
H6265 4 Jaw Wood Chuck 1" x 8 TPI

(I'm showing those with the 1x8 threads which I would use on my Jet mini)

Huge price difference.

What is the advantage to the H6265.
Looks like the H8049 would be very useful.

Thoughts?


----------



## andysden (Aug 9, 2011)

What have you turned now spindles bowls have you tried pens I have lots of blanks very reasonable plus shipping walnut, maple ,oak, mahogany, Plus others Andy


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

andy's Den said:


> What have you turned now spindles bowls have you tried pens I have lots of blanks very reasonable plus shipping walnut, maple ,oak, mahogany, Plus others Andy


I don't have my knives yet!!
I picked up the lathe when I saw the craiglist item.

I'm in the process of getting setup.

I do have a set of knives supposedly for doing pens but I'm waiting for a 'grown-up' set before I lay into some wood.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

rwl7532 said:


> Grizzly has this 4 jaw chuck:
> H8049 6" 4-Jaw Wood Chuck - 1" x 8 TPI
> 
> Bernie, you have one similar to this:
> ...



Ralph if you are planning on doing bowls and vases I would not recommend the H8049. There is just no holding power with it. About the first time you get a catch and the bowl/vase blanks comes out of those jaws and hits you in the face shield or chest you will understand why they are not used in woodturning. The H6265 has the hold power. You make your tenon just slightly larger than the opening of the jaws fully closed. That way you have the full jaw contact with the tenon. The H8049 would probable be ok if you were doing small things such as ornaments, mini birdhouses or lidded boxes but not much more IMHO. A friend of mine didn't heed the advice of myself and another turner. He bought one like the H8049. He had a bowl blank come off and broke his nose even with a face shield on. So yea it is cheap but is it safe?


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Ralph if you are planning on doing bowls and vases I would not recommend the H8049. There is just no holding power with it. About the first time you get a catch and the bowl/vase blanks comes out of those jaws and hits you in the face shield or chest you will understand why they are not used in woodturning. The H6265 has the hold power. You make your tenon just slightly larger than the opening of the jaws fully closed. That way you have the full jaw contact with the tenon. The H8049 would probable be ok if you were doing small things such as ornaments, mini birdhouses or lidded boxes but not much more IMHO. A friend of mine didn't heed the advice of myself and another turner. He bought one like the H8049. He had a bowl blank come off and broke his nose even with a face shield on. So yea it is cheap but is it safe?


Bernie, I'm planning on going with your advice. Seems more than prudent. I'm beat up enough as it is.

Thanks!!


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ralph you won't regret it. My friend that had this happen asked me the same question you did. I took one of my chucks with me to show him how it worked but he decided to go with the 8049. He didn't call me because he was to embarrassed. Sherry his wife called me and told me what had happened.:laugh: Just trying to save some pain and disappointment.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

Ralph, if you have a woodcraft near you I highly recommend on or more of their courses. 
I have taken several and learned a lot.

I will point out that chucks are just one way to secure wood. There are also face plates and turning tape.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

Big Steve said:


> Ralph, if you have a woodcraft near you I highly recommend on or more of their courses.
> I have taken several and learned a lot.
> 
> I will point out that chucks are just one way to secure wood. There are also face plates and turning tape.


Woodcraft of Seattle is about 30 miles South of here.


----------



## Big Steve (Feb 12, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> Woodcraft of Seattle is about 30 miles South of here.


Well worth the drive, Ralph.

Over several years I have taken pen turning, intro to turning, mastering the bowl gouge and turning a platter using tape.

Good start, I need to do more on my own now.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

BernieW said:


> The H6265 has the hold power.


Ordered it today.
They do PayPal.
$16 shipping seemed high though.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

rwl7532 said:


> Ordered it today.
> They do PayPal.
> $16 shipping seemed high though.


Ralph,
You are getting yourself deeper and deeper into this turning thing. Before you know it you will be daydreaming about turning when you are not in the shop and then you will start dreaming in your sleep about those shavings coming from your tools as the blank spins on your lathe while you are creating yet another masterpiece.
All I have to say is enjoy, enjoy, enjoy.....


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

MEBCWD said:


> Ralph,
> Before you know it you will be daydreaming about turning when you are not in the shop and then you will start dreaming in your sleep about those shavings coming from your tools as the blank spins on your lathe while you are creating yet another masterpiece.


Don't we all?
:sold::jester:


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Ralph you won't regret it. I second what Steve said about taking some turning lessons at woodcraft. I drove 3 1/2 hrs to the closest woodcraft to me. I turned some pens, bowls and lidded boxes. Well worth the time.


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

BernieW said:


> Ralph you won't regret it. I second what Steve said about taking some turning lessons at woodcraft. I drove 3 1/2 hrs to the closest woodcraft to me. I turned some pens, bowls and lidded boxes. Well worth the time.


I'll keep it in mind.
For a while I'll pursue the self taught method.

Here's what I did the last time I did that:
https://plus.google.com/photos/118403607824554755519/albums/5597282803985678561


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

rwl7532 said:


> Ordered it today.
> They do PayPal.
> $16 shipping seemed high though.


The advantage of Grizzly being in Bellingham, WA (60 miles or so North of here).
Yesterday's order of the chuck was on my door step when I came home from work.

Nice that the chuck uses adapters. So if my next lathe isn't 1" x 8 thread, I just get the correct adapter and I am ready to go. (did I really say "next lathe"?)


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Yep I heard that and there will be a bigger lathe in your future.:laugh::lol:


----------



## cedarwood (Feb 3, 2012)

Ha Ha Bernie is right I heard that too :lol: I am on my third lathe in less than a year because I outgrew the previous 2, I always seemed to want to turn something larger, slower or faster than they were capable of :laugh:


----------



## rwl7532 (Sep 8, 2011)

*The $400 pen!!*

First pen. $400.
Came with lots of free stuff.:lol:

Proof of concept.


----------

